# Mass RRP News



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

http://www.thecontractorcoachingpar...onstruction-Business-Coach-EPA-RRP-Lead-Rule/


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I will never touch a pre 1978 home again.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Where is the money going to come from to enforce these laws?


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Just looked at a 1940's job with a fair amount of interior repair. The HO already knew a little about RRP-and had a 1 and 2 year old eating Cheerios . Told her I was going to work safe for her kids. 

We'll see how it goes..


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

Asked a competitor of mine if he wanted to carpool to the class (Mar. 29) he said he wasn't going to do it until it was a law. :whistling2: And mid-April is starting a home that was built shortly after the civil war.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

I was talking to a plumber yesterday and he was telling me all the procedures/hoops he would have to jump through, the escalated costs, and the fact your insurance company is going to gack you real hard for doing lead 'abatement'. This all has to be a very bad dream. And what if a home has been completely gutted since '78, has nothing original on the inside or outside? Unless it's notorized, it's going to be considered pre-'78. There is no way customers can be charged for all this mess - this is ridiculous. I am going to shy away from these homes and see how this all pans out.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

RCP said:


> http://www.thecontractorcoachingpar...onstruction-Business-Coach-EPA-RRP-Lead-Rule/


I like this guy. I think he's right: Every contractor needs a coach.


----------



## BESMAN (Jul 15, 2009)

i took the class yesterday...easy as could be to pass. Basically all you have to know is how to write a check.

I think i can deal with most of the stuff going on....Pressure washing however......those rules are going to be tough to follow.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

plainpainter said:


> I was talking to a plumber yesterday and he was telling me all the procedures/hoops he would have to jump through, the escalated costs, and the fact your insurance company is going to gack you real hard for doing lead 'abatement'. This all has to be a very bad dream. And what if a home has been completely gutted since '78, has nothing original on the inside or outside? Unless it's notorized, it's going to be considered pre-'78. There is no way customers can be charged for all this mess - this is ridiculous. I am going to shy away from these homes and see how this all pans out.


I agree Dan. I would be very suprised if there is funding after the first year to enforce these laws. Until then they will make examples out of a few and look for a big enough company to be able to absorb the fines. I dont plan on having Fox25 news out filming on location in front of my shop. There is way too much liability involved. It would be great if this helped to level out the playing field for contractors but I just think that they are trying to motivate people to become "certified".


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I agree as well. I've never pursued pre78 work with homeowners, and declined most of it thats come our way. This wont change. I dont see the certificate as a great differentiation point creating any kind of opportunity for the contractor in residential work, mostly because the cost of doing the work in a compliant way just went up. Not so easy selling even higher prices to the frugal consumer these days. 

I had a landlord call me to estimate one a couple of weeks ago. I explained that the requirements for lead work are changing and until I take the class (this thursday), I dont know exactly the effects it will have on pricing. This guy said "maybe we can find ways to creatively cut corners so that price isnt impacted that much." I said, uh, no. I'm totally confident that some other out of the box thinker will be willing to go down that road.


----------



## BESMAN (Jul 15, 2009)

Its not just the extra cost for the work. I wonder what the EPA thinks about the tons of extra plastic that will be used. It's going to end up in the trash...not recycled in any way....how is that protecting the environment.


Sorry, i do realize this thread was for Mass.....but it was the RRP thread that was closest to the top.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

First, is it me, or did the last entry on that blog page not really say anything? 

All I saw was jibber jabber about this support, that support, some support, successful supporting....... I almost went out and bought a jock strap as it is apparent someone is in need of supporting something. Even those who are supposed to be clarifying what is happening are flapping their gums.
- in my opinion.

Talked this weekend to a lot NGPP members about the new rule. Many of these guys also paint. The "general" consensus I got from the more "successful business" types who have taken the course, is that this isn't going to be that big a deal. They didn't think it would add too much of a cost or hardship to how they operate already. 

The loudest complaints I heard were from those who haven't taken the course.


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

I am sorry but double bag and throw away in Normal trash to wind up in same landfill as all other trash then treat it like such and keep on prepping the way we have been.


----------



## BESMAN (Jul 15, 2009)

you are right...i was more worried prior to taking the course. Now that i took it I'm not to worried.


----------



## Baywoodpainting (Mar 11, 2010)

Yeah took the course this morning,dont know how far epa will inforce this new rules. I do know that their were many grey areas in these new guide lines as far as disposal and water abbaitment... 
amongst many others... 
Major hoops to be jumped thru for sure as far as traditional prep that were use to preforming prior to paint.....The price just went way way up!


----------



## The Painter Guy (Dec 10, 2007)

*Insurance*



plainpainter said:


> I was talking to a plumber yesterday and he was telling me all the procedures/hoops he would have to jump through, the escalated costs, and the fact your insurance company is going to gack you real hard for doing lead 'abatement'. This all has to be a very bad dream. And what if a home has been completely gutted since '78, has nothing original on the inside or outside? Unless it's notorized, it's going to be considered pre-'78. There is no way customers can be charged for all this mess - this is ridiculous. I am going to shy away from these homes and see how this all pans out.


Called my Ins co a couple wks ago and asked what the new law would mean to my policy. I was told that as long as I took the class, got certified, and performed my work the same as I always have, following recommended procedures my cost would not go up at all.
Jim


----------

